# Gun Cleaning and Residue



## psz211 (Jan 31, 2008)

I am a student at Lehigh University and am currently on a product development team looking into developing a more efficient way of cleaning guns, more specifically those used in skeet shooting. I came to this forum in order to get frequent shooters and expert opinions on a product idea, and some input. I was wondering if this forum would be able to assist me. Currently our idea is to ease the hassle of cleaning ones gun by using a device similar to that of a sonicating toothbrush. We are in the beginning stages of our development and were wondering if there is even a use for such a product within the gun world. We realize that guns have to be cleaned frequently to keep them from jaming and to clean out the residue of shooting, that guns fired often may need to do this after each outing. How often do you clean guns? Would you be willing to pay around $60 for a gun cleaner that would simplify the process? Are there other products that already simplify the cleaning of guns? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also if there are any other problems associated with skeet shooting, or guns in general that anyone has ever thought "it would be nice to have ... (in our case a better way of cleaning guns)" we are more than open to new ideas. As a team of students we are looking to design a product for this market. Is there a need for this product? what are products some of you might want? Any discussion on this topic would be greatly appreciated.

Preston


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know how much easier and faster it gets than a bore snake and action cleaner (especially on the range), but good luck. :wink:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

1. Efficiency
2. Speed
3. Simplicity
4. Environmental friendliness
5. Convenience

There are your product requirements.
Research and try to beat the Bore-Snake.
Something that will do duty on actions as well would be a huge plus...provided you can satisfy the above criteria.
Feel free to contact me on here if you would like an independant, unbiased opinion of a prototype.
Burl


----------

